# Calibration files - not radioshack



## littomalt (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi

I have this soundlevel meter: Decibel DB 7 Range Sound Level Audio Noise Meter Q22.

I don't have calibrationfiles. Can sombody help me with calibration file?

LoA


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks a lot like the old Radio Shack analog meter, but you have no way of knowing which capsule it uses. I've not seen this one before.

brucek


----------



## littomalt (Oct 9, 2008)

brucek said:


> ..you have no way of knowing which capsule it uses. I've not seen this one before.
> 
> brucek



Hi Brucek

What is capsule?

Is it possible to make calibration data in any way, low cost...

LoA


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What is capsule?


The actual microphone element.



> Is it possible to make calibration data in any way


Not unless you have a graph of its response, there's really no way.

If you just want to use it with REW to make _relative_ measurements (as opposed to _absolute_), then you could use the old RadioShack cal file. By this I mean, it can be used to determine if a particular location for your subwoofer was better or worse than another spot.

brucek


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I have that same meter. Got it before I knew there were Cal files for the radioshack meter. 


I would also like the files if anyone finds them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littomalt (Oct 9, 2008)

OK here is some info about the meter:

Inside
Maybe firm logo=> Pb with a \ going over


Notation on board:
SWZ-1
94v-0
0823

E301791
Mode:ssj
V-1.3
DATE:2005.08.30


Notation on MIC
EPE (2 pins)


Chip:
C455B
STe 7742


----------



## littomalt (Oct 9, 2008)

Forgot picture

I have problem uploading the picture. It is probably bacuse i'm new. I try later and asksk politely to not get banned.


LoA


----------

